# Property Rentals - Sante Fe district, Mexico City



## SarahKT (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi

We may be moving to Mexico City soon and was wondering whether anyone can guide us to safe property locations within commuting distance (1/2 hour-45 mins) from the Sante Fe business district in Mexico City? We both do not like the city life very much and would prefer to be in the outskirts.

Thanks a bunch.

Sarah


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Sarah!

I don't know Mexico City well, but my impression was that you couldn't even begin to get to the outskirts in the time you specified.


----------



## SarahKT (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Synthia

Thanks for the reply. Then, places where the commute time is within 1/2 hour to 45 mins would do. We just do not want to be smack in the middle of Mexico City.

The office will be in the Santa fe district so commute time will be from there, I guess.

Thanks


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

SarahKT said:


> Hi
> 
> We may be moving to Mexico City soon and was wondering whether anyone can guide us to safe property locations within commuting distance (1/2 hour-45 mins) from the Sante Fe business district in Mexico City? We both do not like the city life very much and would prefer to be in the outskirts.
> 
> ...


Sarah,

My cousin lives in Interlomas, which is in Mexico State and used to work where the Edificio Pantelon is, that was a very short commute of about 15 to 20 minutes. However, where Santa Fe is located is right by where my family lives in Cuajimalpa, actually it is Cuajimalpa. Santa Fe is located very much west of downtown and away from the pollution. There are lots of apartments around there.

There is no such thing as outskirts or true suburbs. Interlomas, just to the north of Santa Fe, is a bit separated and well-liked by the expat community due to its similarity to the U.S., especially its shopping areas, is about the closest thing.

However, Santa Fe also affords all the amenities should you have an apartment there. They have a Sam's Club (Interlomas has a Costco).

Rodrigo


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Unlike American cities, Mexican cities are where 90% of everyone lives and works. They are often vibrant, pleasant and full of things to do and places to visit. Most were quite civilized and very well organized long before there was a USA.


----------



## MarcAkbar (Oct 21, 2010)

Rodrigo84 said:


> Sarah,
> 
> My cousin lives in Interlomas, which is in Mexico State and used to work where the Edificio Pantelon is, that was a very short commute of about 15 to 20 minutes. However, where Santa Fe is located is right by where my family lives in Cuajimalpa, actually it is Cuajimalpa. Santa Fe is located very much west of downtown and away from the pollution. There are lots of apartments around there.
> 
> ...




Hi rodrigo,

Thanks to your post, I'm also planning to go to Santa Fe to visit my friend bwcause i've heard that santa fe is really a beautiful place, hope the apartments there have a good price for me.

marcAkbar,


----------

